# European Cup 2016 (the big soccer thing)



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

So it begins tomorrow when France and Romania meet, Saturday England vs Russia.

Who do you guys think will win this year? my bets are on Portugal. But you can never underestimate nor forget das Germans.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Andrus said:


> So it begins tomorrow when France and Romania meet, Saturday England vs Russia.
> 
> Who do you guys think will win this year? my bets are on Portugal. But you can never underestimate nor forget das Germans.


Leicester City ?
Michael Bisping ?
----------------------
The stars have aligned

England ?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The French or Germans.. England to shock (not!) the nation and be knocked out in the group stage!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good win for us vs Wales. Was looking grim at HT. Jamie Vardy needs to start every game, the guy is a machine


----------

